# Need ideas for a clean amp rack



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been searching the forum for a similar topic and didn't see one. 

I have 2 amps that I need to mount so they are secure but also looks good. I'm not into mounting them on my seat backs or the box. Please post some pics and your ideas, and thanks for the help.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

What model Cruze do you have?


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

I have 2012 eco but I have the spare tire. I'm putting in 1 12" kicker L7, mb quart formula 1.1000 and mb quart formula fx4.50

Its not a high end competition setup but I still want to make it look good.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

If you don't care if it is seen I mounted mine upside down were the 6x9 holes are in the trunk. I have pictures of this in one of my posts, and in my gallery. It is up out of the way so stuff doesn't hit it and can't be seen endless you are looking for it.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

It's a good option I'm just not sure if these can be mounted upside down. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The actual mounting isn't too difficult, but you'll need to make spacers to clear the trunk springs. 

What amplifiers specifically are we talking about?


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

I have mb quart formula series Fx1.1000 and Fx4.50


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Fx4.50 will not get hot enough to matter. You can mount that anywhere. 

What final impedance will your sub be?


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

here is the box the speakers going into...

Dimensions: 14-11/16"TD x 18"BD x 18-3/4"W x 16"H

KICKER S12L7 L7 12" 1500 Watt Car Subwoofer
1500 Watt MAX
750 Watt RMS
Sensitivity: 88.6dB
Frequency Response: 20-100Hz
Impedance: 2 Ohm Dual Voice Coil wired to 1 ohm


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahiru said:


> View attachment 12049
> View attachment 12050
> 
> here is the box the speakers going into...
> ...


So 1 ohm. That amp is going to get a bit hot. I would personally not mount it upside down. Vertical against the back seats would be your best bet, or flat. As far as an amp rack, a couple of wedge sheets would allow you to mount your amplifier at an angle right next to your subwoofer (assuming it fits), but you won't be able to get too crazy without taking up a lot of trunk space.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

i had thought about this and the simple solution may just be 4 U brackets large enough to put the amp between, add a rubber grommet to cut down on vibration then bolt it to the rear deck, another grommet on the lower half of the U bracket, slide the amp in and bolt down the 4 corners. this should leave my amp right side up and attached to the underside of the rear deck. But i do agree that big amp at 1 ohm will get hot, i may add a cylinder fan to blow across it for added air flow. I can atleast see it in my head now and that helps a ton!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahiru said:


> i had thought about this and the simple solution may just be 4 U brackets large enough to put the amp between, add a rubber grommet to cut down on vibration then bolt it to the rear deck, another grommet on the lower half of the U bracket, slide the amp in and bolt down the 4 corners. this should leave my amp right side up and attached to the underside of the rear deck. But i do agree that big amp at 1 ohm will get hot, i may add a cylinder fan to blow across it for added air flow. I can atleast see it in my head now and that helps a ton!


If you're going to have a fan blowing across the heatsinks (fins) of the amplifier, you can put that anywhere and any which way you want. The idea behind the concept of amplifier orientation is that the amplifier can dissipate heat through ambient air by design of the amplifier's heatsink, and that those heatsinks are less effective at dissipating heat in some orientations than in others. Adding even a small fan dramatically increases the effectiveness of those heatsinks. Boston Acoustics very effectively implemented this concept with their GT and GTA line of amplifiers by including some very small fans inside the heatsinks to draw cold air into the amplifier. The moment you start moving air across an amplifier's heatsink, you can cool that amplifier 5x more effectively as if it was just dissipating heat in ambient air.


----------

